# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 10 >  phòng tập gym ở Tỉnh Vĩnh Phúc

## odvwnrflxqcs

*trung tâm tập gym* Tỉnh Vĩnh Phúc

 Hãy cố gắng dành 1 chút thời gian đọc hết bài viết này, bạn sẽ có thêm nhiều kiến thức để thời tập luyện không bị lãng phí 1 cách vô ích.

 Nào là đủ thứ ngụy biện, đủ thứ lý do vớ vẩn vì thiếu kiến thức về gym, thể hình:

 - Tôi bận, tôi nhiều việc, tôi không có thời gian,...

 - Tôi ốm yếu thế này làm sao nâng được tạ...

 - Tôi béo thế này có tập cả đời cũng không thể giảm được...

 - Tôi là con gái, tập cơ bắp sẽ to như anh Mách mất...

 - Tập làm gì tốn tiền...

 - Tôi tập Gym có bị teo 1 số thứ đi không???

 - Tôi tập to rồi khi nghỉ sẽ bị phì ra, chảy xệ xấu ghê ghớm

 - Tôi tập sẽ bị to ra quá mức nhìn xấu lắm












*tập gym hiệu quả*

 Xác định mục tiêu đến phòng Gym của mình
 Xác định được mục tiêu chính xác, bạn mới tìm được phương pháp tập luyện, dinh dưỡng phù hợp:

 - Bạn đến GYM để có 1 cơ thể khỏe mạnh
 - Bạn đến GYM để phát triển cơ bắp của mình to nhất có thể
 - Bạn đến GYM để giảm cân
 - Bạn đến GYM để tăng cân

 Không ai khác ngoài chính bạn có thể hiểu rõ cơ thể bạn bằng chính bạn.
 GymLord nhận được rất nhiều câu hỏi: Em thế này được chưa?
 Vậy nếu cái GymLord thích mà bạn không thích thì sao?
 Hãy tự chụp lại ảnh hoặc xem lại mình trong gương, bạn sẽ biết bạn muốn gì, thay đổi gì ở cơ thể mình.









 Tìm phòng tập phù hợp với túi tiền, tiện đường đi lại
 1 phòng tập quá cao cấp đi liền với 1 mức giá không hề dễ chịu tí nào, mà thực sự mình cũng chẳng dùng hết dụng cụ trong phòng đó, giá cao là để mua cái dịch vụ của nó thôi.

 Hãy chọn phòng tập tiện đường đi cho bạn, nó nên nằm ở vị trí thuận lợi để bạn không thể viện vào lý do ngại đi hay xa để trốn đến phòng tập.

 Chọn những phòng có không khí tập luyện vui vẻ, thoáng khí, HLV nhiệt tình và quan trọng là bạn thích tập ở đó.
 Nếu bạn là nữ, hãy tìm đến phòng hoặc call trước nếu có số ĐT, hỏi xem có nhiều nữ tập không, có người hướng dẫn nữ tập không!


 Tìm hiểu kiến thức cần biết, phải biết để thực hiện mục tiêu của mình
 Có những bạn nói với tôi muốn tập để giảm cân nhưng cả tuần chỉ tập tạ bình thường, không cardio, ăn uống thì tùm lum => hậu quả là càng ngày càng béo, lúc đó lại đổ tội cho tập gym không hiệu quả: Nhưng xin nhắc lại, tập Gym là hiệu quả. Chỉ có cách bạn tập và cách bạn thực hiện nó không hiệu quả thôi


 Đối với cánh mày râu việc sở hữu cơ bụng 6 múi săn chắc là điểm đặc biệc thu hút phái nữ. Do đó, để đạt được body như vậy thì luyện tập gym là cách tốt nhất giúp tăng cơ bắp hiệu quả, đặc biệt phát huy tối đa tác dụng đối với cánh mày râu.

 Khi tập thể hình với các bài tập về cơ vai, cơ lưng, cơ bụng, cơ chân kết hợp với chế độ dinh dưỡng giàu protein, chất xơ, vitamin và khoáng chất sẽ giúp cơ thể phát triễn những mô cơ mới khỏe hơn đồng thời loại bỏ các mô cơ yếu từ đó tạo nên thân hình vạm vỡ, săn chắc.


 - Chọn lựa dụng cụ phù hợp là điểm quan trọng và cần chú ý nhất đối với những người mới bắt đầu tập gym. Bởi thể trạng, cơ địa của mỗi người là khác nhau ví như thể bạn hay bị suy nhược, hay gặp một sô vấn đề sức khỏe liên quan đến tim, thận,… thì nên chọn các dụng cụ tập nhẹ nhàng như xe đạp tập phục hồi chức năng, xà đơn. Ngược lại bạn là người có sức khỏe tốt hay có nhu cầu giảm một khối lượng calor lớn thì máy chạy bộ đa năng lại là sự lựa chọn thích hợp

 - Lựa chọn dụng cụ không đúng với cơ thể có thể gây ra những tác dụng ngược hoặc gây chấn thương. Việc lựa chọn này sẽ được huấn luận viên tại trung tâm hướng dẫn khi bạn đăng kí tham gia lớp học.


 Gym dành cho tất cả mọi người, không phân biệt tuổi tác hay giới tính, nam tập gym, nữ tập gym đều được vì nó mang lại cho người tập nhiều lợi ích như một thân hình đẹp săn chắc, tăng sức mạnh cho cơ bắp, ngăn ngừa được các chấn thương và bệnh về xương khớp, ngoài ra nam nữ tập gym còn tăng cường được khả năng sinh lý. Một thân hình đẹp sẽ giúp bạn mặc quần áo đẹp hơn, tự tin trong giao tiếp hơn từ đó được nhiều người ngưỡng mộ và đánh giá cao không chỉ là ngoại hình mà cả trong công việc. Nói như vậy bởi vì những người tập gym muốn có được vóc dáng đẹp thì cần phải cực kỳ kỷ luật và khoa học trong lối sống và thói quen sinh hoạt ăn uống hằng ngày.

----------

